# Im Starting a Cycle Club In Preston,Lancashire



## cyclecraig (26 Aug 2010)

Hello All

I have recently moved house away from my old Cycle Club.

I now live in Clayton Le Woods on the outskirts of Preston,Lancashire.

I am looking for any local riders who would be interested in joining my Cycle Club which I have decided to start. All ability's are welcome as long as you have the right equipment and a passion for cycling.The kit is designed and looks fantastic,the winter jerseys are due any day so we can have everyone in club jerseys for the winter club runs.

It will have the usual Sunday Club Runs of 50-80 miles out to various cafes in the Trough Of Bowland.The meeting point will be The Pines Hotel on the A6 in Clayton Le Woods probably at 8.45am for a 9am push off.
My club has full sponsorship from the bike manufacturer Onix Bikes and this comes with a number of benefits including discounts on Club Clothing and discounts on there Carbon Components.If you have not heard of Onix Bikes yet,you will do next year!!!

We have plans to have club trips abroad in the future as well as many other exciting ideas.

1 Year membership is only £10 but you will need to buy your club kit at some point but as mentioned earlier you get a discount on it as a member.

One other thing I feel I should probably mention is that I own the company Onix Bikes Ltd so its safe to say I will look after my club riders.

Anyone who is interested please email me at sales@onixbikes.co.uk
I look forward to hearing from you!
Regards
Craig


The club website is at http://www.onixsport...o.uk/index.html
The Onix website is at www.onixbikes.co.uk


----------



## Hilldodger (27 Aug 2010)

Good luck to you, I hope it's a huge success.


----------



## mossy (28 Aug 2010)

Aye .Good luck!

Its nice to see trying to put back into the sport.
Hope it successful but a bit to far to travel for me from the midlands but we have friends in Preston so you may get a guest rider next year.


----------



## cyclecraig (28 Aug 2010)

The idea has been slightly revised to this now which works a lot beter I think



I am looking for any local riders who would be interested in meeting up through the winter for Sunday Runs of 50-80 miles out to various cafes in the Trough Of Bowland.The meeting point will be The Pines Hotel on the A6 in Clayton Le Woods probably at 8.45am for a 9am push off. 

The idea for the future is to build the numbers of the group through the winter and at some point form a cycle club. 

The club name will be chosen by the members and the kit will be sponsored and provided by the bike manufacturer Onix Bikes Ltd. 

Members will decide on the club membership fee structure and appointment of a club secretary and any other positions within the club itself. 

My main aim has always been to build a group of people to ride with and to use Onix Bikes as a sponsor to help the club establish itself. 

I hope to hear from you and meet up with you in the near future for a ride. 

Craig


----------



## Eddie (28 Aug 2010)

I'm in the preston area and it sounds good to me - only just starting out so will leave it a little while before signing up but good to know there of a club in the local area.


----------



## cyclecraig (28 Aug 2010)

Contact me at sales@onixbikes.co.uk Eddie whenever your ready.....you will be most welcome


----------



## Garz (30 Aug 2010)

I live between Bolton and Manchester so may not be ideally located but I do enjoy riding around the trough and meet up with my friend in Morecambe around there when I can. Sounds okay, good luck from me also!


----------



## onb (1 Sep 2010)

cyclecraig said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have recently moved house away from my old Cycle Club.
> 
> ...


----------



## onb (1 Sep 2010)

You may want to hook up with these peeps.

http://www.freckchaingang.org.uk/


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2010)

Well I live down the road so would give it a go if you post some dates and routes


----------



## cyclecraig (2 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all the info.

Paul and Eddie, the 1st ride is going to be on Sunday 15th.
It will just be a 50mile flat easy pace ride to start off with a cafe stop.
There may only be a few of us but you have to start somewhere.

I will start a new post about the 1st ride to try to drum up some more interest.

I look forward to meeting you!
Craig


----------



## onb (2 Sep 2010)

PaulSB said:


> Well I live down the road so would give it a go if you post some dates and routes





I dont ride with them I just know someone who does.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2010)

cyclecraig said:


> Paul and Eddie, the 1st ride is going to be on Sunday 15th



15th is a Wednesday!


----------



## cyclecraig (2 Sep 2010)

PaulSB said:


> 15th is a Wednesday!



Errrr yeah I was still looking at August on my calender.

Sunday 19th will be the 1st ride, I know a good flat route out across the fylde then cut in to the cafe near Oakenclough.


----------



## Sysagent (13 Sep 2010)

I maybe interested for a ride out on the 19th of Sept, could do with a few more details like meeting place, route, times, etc etc.


----------



## oakroyd (14 Sep 2010)

I'd be interested, is it still happening?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2010)

I was thinking of going but given the lack of info at the moment I'll probably go with the club. Problem is if I turn up for this ride at 9.00am and it doesn't happen I'll be too late to catch up with my club as I'll be around 10-12 miles from the club meet point.


----------



## oakroyd (17 Sep 2010)

Fair dos, Maybe i'll go out and call in there at about 9 to see if anyone's there. Otherwise it'll be another lonely ride.


----------



## cyclecraig (18 Sep 2010)

Sorry,sorry guys

Ive been away on business and taken my eye off this.

Yes meet at the Pines Hotel on the A6 in Clayton Le Woods at 8.45am for a 9am push off tomorrow (19th sept)

Head out to the Forest of Bowland and take in a cafe stop near Oakenclough..50-70 miles,nothing to serious..

Reaaly hope you can make it!


----------



## oakroyd (18 Sep 2010)

Does anyone know what the weather has planned tomorrow?


----------



## cyclecraig (18 Sep 2010)

Not great........rainy...........shall we do it next Sunday?????????????


----------



## oakroyd (18 Sep 2010)

I'd be prepared to go out, just have to take it easy on the descents.


----------



## cyclecraig (18 Sep 2010)

I will be there at 9am....
Lets hope we dodge the showers.
Ill be wearing an Onix Jersey!
Craig


----------



## cyclecraig (19 Sep 2010)

The weather is shocking...we will do it another Sunday....I will organise another one and post a new thread soon
!


----------



## oakroyd (19 Sep 2010)

Fair dos. Let's hope next week is nice!


----------



## lpjr (21 Sep 2010)

Hello, would like to come and join you for a ride. I am a beginner so will start with your shorter distance rides. Working at weekends for the next month so if you keep this thread updated will catch up with you next month. Only down the road in Whittle so ideal start location for me.


----------



## cyclecraig (21 Sep 2010)

You will be most welcome...
Im going to start a new thread so look out for it.


----------

